# Father's Day Q



## Paymaster (Jun 20, 2010)

Smoked brisket and butts yesterday and then got up and put drunken chickens on the grill this morning. Had Mom and Dad over with my kids and grandkids. Great times for sure. Here are some of the food pics.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 20, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 20, 2010)

wow that is some tasty looking meat. the plate with the trimmings makes my mouth water.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 20, 2010)

Ohhhh!!!!  Your family was absolutely spoiled this weekend. That looks sooo good 

Munky.


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 20, 2010)

That meat looks so tender and flavorful. People who can grill like this are gifted...it's an art. At least that's how I see it. Can you tell I'm a little green with envy  ? You're not a bad photographer either...good job.

I have a Weber but tend to burn or dry out meat. But I've learned a few tricks from DC in the short time I've been here so I'm anxious to try again.

What is that sticking out of the chicken? Are they potatoes cut in half? That makes sense for keeping the moisture in but why not the whole potato? Then you'd have 2 whole baked potatoes...or are they not edible when you cook them that way? Seems they would be delicious.

I can tell you had a Happy Father's Day. Cheers 

.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 21, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> That meat looks so tender and flavorful. People who can grill like this are gifted...it's an art. At least that's how I see it. Can you tell I'm a little green with envy  ? You're not a bad photographer either...good job.
> 
> I have a Weber but tend to burn or dry out meat. But I've learned a few tricks from DC in the short time I've been here so I'm anxious to try again.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!

They are a small narrow potato cut in half. I put one half in each bird. They were not much bigger than my thumb. It never occurred to me to eat them.


----------



## BigAL (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks FANTASTIC, DAVID!!!  Very nice job!  There is not a single thing wrong w/your food........cept it has chicken in it.

Great job, two thumbs up!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 22, 2010)

BigAL said:


> Looks FANTASTIC, DAVID!!! Very nice job! There is not a single thing wrong w/your food........cept it has chicken in it.
> 
> Great job, two thumbs up!


 
Thanks Al! The chicken was for a couple of non BBQ eaters. But most everyone sampled everything. My mom is not a big BBQ fan at all but she had brisket,pulled pork and chicken on her plate. She was all grins as she ate and that was nice!


----------

